# Possessed patient?



## mcrs41 (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone had a call that the patient seemed possessed?  I mean voices and actions that are completely out of character?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2009)

mcrs41 said:


> Has anyone had a call that the patient seemed possessed?  I mean voices and actions that are completely out of character?



Every Cinco De Mayo around here...


----------



## imurphy (Jan 2, 2009)

Just say "The Power Of Christ Compells You"

If they start frotting at the mouth and their head starts spinning, lock the newbie in the back. Then get out of the van. Run.


----------



## A.Anaka (Jan 3, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Just say "The Power Of Christ Compells You"
> 
> If they start frotting at the mouth and their head starts spinning, lock the newbie in the back. Then get out of the van. Run.



haha thats really funny. Thank you for that.  :lol:


----------



## NJN (Jan 3, 2009)

Never had possessed patients. Have hand many pts. who were tachy-lordic to the point that we (the crew) believed that devine intervention was taking place and that God wanted them to go to the ER.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Posession is 9/10 of the law here. And as such, we are not required to intervene without clergy present.


----------



## mace85 (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrs41 said:


> Has anyone had a call that the patient seemed possessed?  I mean voices and actions that are completely out of character?



Sounds to me like you have one hell of a story...


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a pt with multiple personality disorder... joked in the ER lounge later while filling out my report... mmmm so how many pts did I treat?
Pt was found by passing trooper with one foot over the railing of a  bridge. She had.. get this.. gotten up the day before, decided to kill herself while at her daughter's house, found a gun.. found the bullets (did I mention she had been drinking?) but the bullets didn't fit the gun.. so she decided to take some pills, so she hitchiked home, where she knew she had some pills, but the pills (or the alcohol she washed them down with) made her puke and she puked the pills back up.. so then she downs a few more drinks... then tries to hitchike back to her daughter's house, the person who picked her up stopped the car and let her out (wouldn't you?) about a 1/4 mile from the bridge, so she decided to jump off the bridge. The trooper found her on attempt #4 to jump off the bridge because "I kept falling on my a$$."


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> mmmm so how many pts did I treat?



Did you fill out a PCR for each personality?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Did you fill out a PCR for each personality?


 
And how many did you write a bill on?  B)


----------

